# ok what to do???



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok we know my molly is haveing fry now what do i do? do i put her in my breeding net or i just leave her there???


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It depends on what outcome you are looking for.

If you want to save the fry and raise them, your best bet is to catch them and separate them from any fish that can fit them in their mouth. That's every fish you have.

If you don't care if any survive, do nothing. This is the easiest option.

If you put the pregnant mother in a breeding net, she will most likely miscarry the fry and possibly die herself. A breeding net is better than a box but still not good for the mother.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so you mean if i want to keep the fish i should just leave her in the tank??? with no breeding net becuse i was thinking what if shes not in the net and she is in the tank and i go somewhere and when i am gone she deilevers the babys will they die or will they be perfectly fine in the big tank while im gone some where but if that does happen i will catch the fry so plz answer my question!!!!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Your post is barely intelligible. Come on now, I know that you can write a lot better than that...

Placing a pregnant fish in a breeder box or net causes tremendous stress and usually results in a miscarriage, so she'll most likely deliver stillborn (dead) babies in this scenario. Leaving the pregnant mother in the community tank, you risk that the babies will all be eaten by the other fish. Your best bet, though, is to leave the fish in the community tank and try your best to collect the fry and separate them into another tank or a divide. You most likely won't get 100% but this is the best way to do it.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok thanks!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would suggest picking up a guppy breeding trap. Would be ideal for this situation IMO


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ill just do what COM said leave her in the tank and when the fry come out ill try to catch them if im home


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey right after the frys come out does the mother get skiny all of the suden


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

kinda sorta, not really noticable.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

okokokokokokok


----------



## dward (Sep 28, 2008)

Make sure that you properly care for the fry or you will end up with some that are deformed. I have a seperate tank for my guppy fry so that I can properly feed them and keep their temperature a bit higher as this promotes growth. If you do leave them in your tank consider getting either a live floating plant or just floating a dense plastic plant so they can hide from your other fish.


----------

